# Big desire of immigrating abroad



## ericgobbo

I am 22 years old, have an associate degree in Game Design, some months of work experience and I did some web development and design courses in the past. I am in the ASD and have ADHD and due to the negligence to disabled people in my country, I am still unemployed and still living with my parents, although it's normal for even neurotypical people live with parents in my country because of economic problems. I am tired of living in a country that is corrupt, violent, dirty, pays low wages, even for more qualified jobs, and full of ignorant and selfish people.

I know how to speak Portuguese, Spanish and English but I am willing to learn the local language if I need to do it.

I want to move to a country that is clean, safe even at night, disciplined, polite, that supports and treats well people like me, pays me well enough to save money even with low tier jobs, that doesn't have a too hot weather, has affordable education and has a work-life balance.

Countries that I have in mind are: Canada, Ireland, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Switzerland, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Japan, Australia and New Zealand.

I have italian ancestry and was thinking in taking an Italian citizenship, that gives me access to 7 countries in my list.

I hope I was clear enough with my question.


----------



## pranaman

Listen to Andrew H - Nomad Capitalist, Mikkel Thorup, and some others. Get your 2nd passport. Make a short list, go for a while and see what's it like.


----------



## ericgobbo

pranaman said:


> Listen to Andrew H - Nomad Capitalist, Mikkel Thorup, and some others. Get your 2nd passport. Make a short list, go for a while and see what's it like.


Ok, thank you for the answer.


----------



## Moulard

For Australia.. here is a good place to start.. and its right here in the forums..









ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com





Although with only an associate degree and "some" experience you may find it difficult to qualify for an appropriate visa to emigrate.


----------



## ericgobbo

Moulard said:


> For Australia.. here is a good place to start.. and its right here in the forums..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...
> 
> 
> Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although with only an associate degree and "some" experience you may find it difficult to qualify for an appropriate visa to emigrate.


Ok, thank you for tyour answer.


----------

